# ehsched & ehrecvr.exe necessary?



## legolas (Sep 14, 2005)

hi,

i use Windows Media Center Edition. are these 2 processes an absolute necessity for proper functioning of this version of windows? ehSched.exe and ehRecvr.exe??

pls tel what these 2 processes are for too. thk u.

/legolas


----------



## swatkat (Sep 14, 2005)

Here you go:-


> Process File: ehSched or ehSched.exe
> Process Name: Microsoft Media Center Scheduler Service
> 
> Description:
> ehSched.exe is a process belonging to the Microsoft Media Center scheduler service, and installs scheduled updates for this product. This program is important for the stable and secure running of your computer and should not be terminated.





> Process File: ehRecvr or ehRecvr.exe
> Process Name: Media Center Receiver Service
> 
> Description:
> ...



Source:- *www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/


----------



## legolas (Sep 15, 2005)

swatkat, 

i hav read this before... I wanted a more detailed description... if any members knew.. i searched for and cudnt get it. also, i wanted to know if any member by stopping this process, thee were any problems? if not i wud rather stop them...

/legolas


----------



## legolas (Sep 17, 2005)

emanym said:
			
		

> If it is service then set, startup type to "manual" instead of "disabled". If you wish go ahead and disable it and after keep an eye on event log to find out problems.



it seems they r related services for TV or FM related CARD plugged to the computer, i read in one of microsoft's documents. so i hav disabled it rightaway.. yet to face prbs. thks guys.

/legolas


----------



## Icestrike (Jun 27, 2008)

If you want to disable these services, try the following:

go to start > Run

Type in Services.msc

Look for each of these services:

     Media Center Extender Service
     Media Center Receiver Service
     Media Center Scheduler Service

Double click on each service.  First stop the service, then set each one to either Manual (starts up only when needed) or if that doesn't work, set it to Disabled.  Hopefully this helps.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2008)

first post and that too in a 2005 thread


----------

